# A Question about a Handel aria



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

Yesterday while driving I heard an aria by Handel: As Steals the Morn upon the Night. I found it captivating. The radio announcer only mentioned the title. Can someone tell me more about it? Is it part of a larger piece of work? I really know nothing about Handel.

Aigen.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 20, 2007)

There is a new CD released by Harmonia Mundi France named "As steals the morn". It contains several arias by Handel, sung by Mark Padmore. Maybe it's the recording you are looking for.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

The aria comes from Handel L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato. A nice pastoral "oratorio".


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

You can download it through here:

http://files-upload.com/fr/281478/33_L_Allegro_Part3.wma.html

(thanks to Rod Corkin)


----------



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you very much for the helpful replies. I like the sound of the Mark Padmore CD. Thanks for the download information too. I've just listened again and it's even better the second time.

Aigen.


----------



## colleengail726 (Aug 1, 2007)

The libretto (in English) sings as follows -

No.46/47 - Duet

Il Moderato (soprano & tenor)

_As steals the morn upon the night,
And melts the shades away:
So truth does fancy's charm dissolve,
And melts the shades away:
The fumes that did the mind involve,
Restoring intellectual day._

//

It's by the great GF Handel -

Georg Friedrich Händel
'L'ALLEGRO, IL PENSEROSO ED IL MODERATO'

( Composed 1740)

An Ode

Words by Charles Jennens

DRAMATIS PERSONAE

L'Allegro

Il Penseroso

Il Moderato

Chorus

/

I have an excellent recording that I can send you by email if required of that Duet. It comes very near the end of the piece.

Regards


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks M.Newman.


----------



## colleengail726 (Aug 1, 2007)

And thanks to you Mr Handel !


----------



## Andrew (Jul 20, 2007)

Handel said:


> You can download it through here:
> 
> http://files-upload.com/fr/281478/33_L_Allegro_Part3.wma.html
> 
> (thanks to Rod Corkin)


Oh, it's a duet (soprano, tenor). It's incredibly beautiful, thanks for the link.


----------



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

colleengail726 said:


> I have an excellent recording that I can send you by email if required of that Duet. It comes very near the end of the piece.
> 
> Regards


Thank you for your kind offer to send the duet but I think I shall buy the Mark Padmore CD as it will give me an idea of other Handel arias as well. But again thanks.

Aigen.


----------

